

15 Signs You're an Entrepreneur - arms77
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/235378

======
aaron987
#11. You consider yourself an outsider

Reminds me of the story of Lamborghini. There was a young fellow named
Ferruccio Lamborghini who built tractors for a living. He bought a Ferrari and
was disappointed, so he approached Enzo Ferrari with ideas to improve it. But
Ferrari, in his arrogance, didn't want advice from a lowly tractor mechanic.
Not taking no for an answer, Ferruccio decided he would build his own sports
car instead. The rest is history. I don't know if that's true, but it's a
great story.

Moral of the story: If someone approaches you with a criticism, be quiet and
listen.

More info:
[http://www.lamboweb.com/History.htm](http://www.lamboweb.com/History.htm)

